# Lost Girl - Season 4 on SyFy - 01/13



## rgr (Feb 21, 2003)

New season starts (in US on SyFy) Monday, Jan 13.

Season Pass needs to be set at "New + Repeats" as these were shown in Canada starting back in November. so "New" will NOT pick them up.


----------



## worachj (Oct 14, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up, I will check my Season Pass!


----------

